# Timeshares in the DC area



## jehb2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I apologize if this has been asked frequently.

Are there any timeshares in the DC area?  I would love to spend a week touring our nation's capital with my kids and hubby.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Wyndham Old Town Alexandria*



jehb2 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked frequently.
> 
> Are there any timeshares in the DC area?  I would love to spend a week touring our nation's capital with my kids and hubby.



However, an exchange is doubtful.  I have been looking for a rental, which is possible through owners.  But advance planning is necessary.  I contacted owners this past weekend regarding availability and they all stated that reservations are being made for 2010 at this time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 29, 2009)

*Depends On The Meaning Of D. C. Area.*

BlueGreen has a timeshare (Shenandoah Crossing) 2 hours away to the southwest -- between Fredericksburg VA & Charlottesville VA. 

Massanutten (McGaheysville VA) is about 2½ hours west of Washington. 

Basye VA (Bryce resort area) also has timeshares -- 2¼ hours to the west of DC.

To the south -- about 2¾ hours from Washington DC -- is Williamsburg VA, a hotbed of timeshares if there ever was 1. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2009)

*New Wyndham Timeshare In P. G. County.*




> Wyndham Old Town Alexandria


The same timeshare company is said to be planning a new timeshare right across the Potomac from Alexandria VA, near the Maryland end of the Woodrow Wilson Bridge in Prince George's County MD.  

Not sure if that timeshare is up & running yet, or if not how long it will take till it is. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## elaine (Mar 30, 2009)

*the 2nd closest is Presidential in Fredericksburg, VA*

Presidential Resort in Fredericksburg, VA is the next closest after Wyndham Old Town.  Presidential Resort are all 2 BR cabins on a lake.  It shares with a campground/RVarea.  We are owners here and use the cabins every summer with our kids as a local get away--they have many activities, crafts, games, pool fun in the summer. DH commutes to work from the cabin for the week.
It would take 1.5 hours driving to/from and you would want to avoid heavy traffic times.  Most people who live in this area commute to DC for work. You could also take the commuter train, or commuter bus, if you did not want to drive into DC. Elaine


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2009)

Wyndham National Harbor - not near a Metro station.  Will have a water taxi to go across the river to ???  Will have some public buses.  Has the Gaylord Convention center (is open) just 1 short block from the resort location.  Has a couple of hotels right there also.  Not open this summer.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 30, 2009)

It's actually less than three miles from two metro stops.  



vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham National Harbor - not near a Metro station.  Will have a water taxi to go across the river to ???  Will have some public buses.  Has the Gaylord Convention center (is open) just 1 short block from the resort location.  Has a couple of hotels right there also.  Not open this summer.


----------



## SBK (Mar 31, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> It's actually less than three miles from two metro stops.



Matt -- Am I missing something?  Are your recommending King Street and/or Braddock Road stations?  They may be less than three miles away, but they are over the Wilson Bridge and don't have any all day parking options.  

As an Alexandrian, I would recommend the Water Taxi to the City Dock and then the Trolley to King Street Metro, but people should know that it is not something you can do in a few minutes.  And the Water Taxi is, I believe, $14.00 round trip.  The King Street Trolley is free.

Are you talking about some stations on the MD side that I don't understand?


----------



## lisa1001 (Mar 31, 2009)

SBK said:


> And the Water Taxi is, I believe, $14.00 round trip.



I was told by a Wyndham Sales person that the water taxi would be free for guests at Washington Harbor.  If not it would be a rather expensive mode of transportation.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 1, 2009)

I goofed.  Eisenhower, and Huntington are all about 5 miles away, not three.  There are stations in MD also, but they are about 6-7 miles (Branch ave, anacostia, etc.)



SBK said:


> Matt -- Am I missing something?  Are your recommending King Street and/or Braddock Road stations?  They may be less than three miles away, but they are over the Wilson Bridge and don't have any all day parking options.
> 
> As an Alexandrian, I would recommend the Water Taxi to the City Dock and then the Trolley to King Street Metro, but people should know that it is not something you can do in a few minutes.  And the Water Taxi is, I believe, $14.00 round trip.  The King Street Trolley is free.
> 
> Are you talking about some stations on the MD side that I don't understand?


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Apr 1, 2009)

*Resort in Old Alexandria*

Leaving 4/3 for week at Wyndam's Old Alexandria resort.  Stayed here last year but a week later.  Friends that I am going with own Wyndam points so they can get in rather easily.  Great place to stay for easy access by metro to D.C.  The Gaylord is open, but new resort is not as yet.  Was suppose to be but was slowed down.  Glad to hear the free trolley on King St. is in operation as it didn't start up until 4/1 last year.  Love this area.

Helen


----------



## jiffer (Apr 1, 2009)

The Gaylord should be opening around the first of May. My compnay has been delivering stuff there all month and that is what our workers was told but the workers at the resort.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 2, 2009)

*Gaylord Hotel*

The Gaylord Hotel at National Harbor has been open for some time.  Not sure what is meant by the previous post.

Nancy


----------

